# Tesco vouchers reminder



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Booked return ferry tickets, Hull to Zeebrugge for June, about £380 using Tesco vouchers, so again this year it cost me nothing, well £4.30 for special delivery to post the vouchers to P&O. Booked this early as the Tesco vouchers will no longer be accepted on this crossing by the end of the month (30th Nov).  

We will be touring around for 24 days, probably Belgium, Germany, Austria, Slovenia and Croatia, aiming to meet up with Nicole, Tim and the twins in Italy, for a week together, before a quick run back through France to Belgium. 

Ralph


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

RALPH
hAVE YOU HAD NOVEMBER vouchers from Tesco yet? I am hoping they come before the 17th so I can apply online and upgrade my crossing that I have booked from Spain. 

We might get them as heard they were calculated at the end of November.
Chris


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tesco Vouchers*

Hi all,
Tesco are giving 100 points for buying 2 Johnsons baby products at the moment i.e talc, baby shampoo, cotton buds etc. We've been buying multiples of 2x talcum powder at 79p every time we visit and giving most of them away to young mums with kids as we'll never use it all.

Every 100 points is worth £4 when used as a clubcard deal so well worthwhile.

This offer closes 13 Nov so still loads of time. We met a young mum who already had 100 tins of talc and along with other promotions was about to book a £800 Haven holiday for £200 Tesco Vouchers.

Just noticed Russell mentioned this a couple of pages back. Also on Moneysaving expert.com website.

One sneaky Tesco store in Inverurie didn't even have the yellow shelf edge label telling shoppers of the offer. We queried it with a staff member who shrugged his shoulders and reckoned the label had fallen off but offered to check with Customer Services.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Reminder*

What nice thought to remind us all!,

I have a reminder in my phone that goes off everyday to remind our Daughter who works at Tesco to sort her vouchers out. They are coming with us next year to St. Tropez. We will be using the Hull Zeebrugge for the first time.

We are very short on vouchers as our crossing cost is just over £700!. We only have £90 in vouchers and she just spent £50 of hers on Shopping in-store! KIDS :evil:

Oh well!

So whats the crossing like?. It will cut close on 400 UK miles off our trip, more importantly the M6, M42 M40 (or M1) M25 and M20 out of our route. In addition it will allow us an incusive overnight rest each way.

Looking forward to not having to do the Kent Rush.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

It has taken me four days to get rid of my talc supplies. I am on a TESCO run tomo and am after a £100 "profit". Every little helps!

Russell

PS - don't forget to do some wombling!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> RALPH
> hAVE YOU HAD NOVEMBER vouchers from Tesco yet? I am hoping they come before the 17th so I can apply online and upgrade my crossing that I have booked from Spain.
> 
> We might get them as heard they were calculated at the end of November.
> Chris


I emailed Tesco to ask if the November points would arrive before the 17th Nov cut-off and they assured me they wouldn't, so I ask why the cut-off for ordering vouchers was the 17th when they didn't have to be used by the 30th and they didn't answer.

Ralph


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

edited by mods - advertising


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Tesco Vouchers*



exmusso said:


> One sneaky Tesco store in Inverurie didn't even have the yellow shelf edge label telling shoppers of the offer


Presumably on the basis of saving themselves a couple of quid. "Every little helps..." :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just checked and my account details with tesco show that they have removed my November total so I may get them through in time? Can only keep fingers crossed.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> Just checked and my account details with tesco show that they have removed my November total so I may get them through in time? Can only keep fingers crossed.


You may be lucky, I thought I would be but Tesco weren't confident they would be



> RALPH
> hAVE YOU HAD NOVEMBER vouchers from Tesco yet? I am hoping they come before the 17th so I can apply online and upgrade my crossing that I have booked from Spain.


I don't thing think you can alter bookings made with Tesco vouchers, and you certainly can not do it on line.

Ralph


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

No but they said I can UPGRADE on the phone if I had more vouchers or pay for my meals etc so will check before I do anyway.
Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*same here*



chrisgog said:


> Just checked and my account details with tesco show that they have removed my November total so I may get them through in time? Can only keep fingers crossed.


There are 9 of us in our Family who have a Tesco card, inc one of our daughters who works for Tesco. We have all had our points removed at the same time, 4 of us have had the vouchers through, the other five (inc myself) have not, so far.

For those that have, I ordered the P&O Vouchers on the website 2am Wednesday morning, received them in the Post this Morning.

So hopefully mine are on the way..........tick-tock.....

Trev


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

NICE ONE


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Vouchers arrived today

Ralph


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

my vouchers came today.
chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vesco*

Hello,

Our Vouchers came this morning too!

Trev.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Phoned P&O YESTERDAY MORNING. £47 WILL COVER 2 OF US FOR EVENING MEALs AND BREAKFASTs. There were upgrades for cabins but too much. Not cheap meals but as they are not cash then don't mind and means I can spend more on holiday now  

Bought vouchers online from Tesco so should be with us today or tomorrow so plenty of time.

Upgrading is possible.
Chris


----------

